# should i spend $2k+ for a GSD from a breeder ?



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello guys 

I have had GSD pretty much most of my life. I had to give away my last GSD 3-4 years ago because of my busy life and housing situation. 

I am buying a house in Los Angeles by next month and looking to get a GSD again.

my question is should i spend $2k+ for a GSD from a reputable breeder ? why not just buy it from craigslist/recycler etc for 1/3 of the cost ( most of them claim their puppies are purebred ) . I want to buy the dog for companionship & guarding the house mostly ( dont need for shows etc )

so is it worth the extra $$$$ to buy dog from a reputable breeder ?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It's worth every penney to buy from a reputable breeder!I'm sure you want a healthy pup free from hereditary diseases with a temperment and energy level that fits your lifestyle.Finding the right pup for you from Craigs List is a crap shoot.You may get lucky or you may be heartbroken if the pup you fall in love with develops serious problems down the road.Best of luck to you whatever you decide


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Kind of a vague response, but not every purebred GSD is created equal. Not every puppy you spend $2k on from a reputable breeder is created equal either. Do your research. There's plenty of information on this site to get you started.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

_Either_ buying from a reputable breeder, OR getting a dog from a rescue would be preferable to buying a cheap dog off craigslist. Being purebred, even if they can prove it with an AKC pedigree for the litter, isn't the only important criteria. Do you also care about good health? Do you also care about genetic issues such as hip or elbow dysplasia and degenerative myelopathy? Do you also care about temperament (solid nerves, no genetic fear issues or inappropriate aggression)? 

You could get lucky and end up with a perfectly nice, healthy pet dog off craigslist, but you could also end up with a mess. Rescues will have evaluated the dog, and it will be living in a foster home, usually with other dogs, and often with kids and/or other animals such as cats. Foster homes also do some basic training and manners work.


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks guys - make sense now... 

my next step would be finding a good reputable breeder in socal.. i am super excited for next year... house + a german shepherd puppy incoming


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I got Riley from an ad in the penny saver. He was $200.00. We spent well over $5k on vet bills and still lost him due to health issues. I love Riley and don't regret getting him I just wish he could have gotten better. He was a pure bred. 

Kaleb is from a reputable breeder. We have only had the normal vet bills associated with raising any puppy. Except for when he got kennel cough and an ear infection, but those were minor vet bills. 

With my experience I would recommend a reputable breeder or a rescue dog.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

As Cassidy's Mom said, a 'rescue' .. A rescue may fit you better, it will be basically trained, be well adjusted. Then, there is the 'puppyhood' times.. Does your lifestyle fit a puppy? Do you have the time and help to train and housebreak a youngster.. You have time to weigh the pro's and con's regarding rescue or puppy, and whatever you decide, enjoy!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

i think 2k is average price to get a puppy from a reputable breeder. I got Ace for 600 bucks from a byb before i knew better and he is more like a lab than a GSD ( personality wise ) but still smart as can be like a GSD and still surprises me on how he understand english even when i dont teach him. Still alert as a GSD and i can depend on him to watch guard in the house cause he would check for every noises and would keep watch on strangers outside the window. Now he freak out when hear loud noise sometime... or even as simple as someone close the car door behind him he jump... He would hide behind me or my wife when a stranger somehow look scary to him ^^. still love him to death but next time im getting one from a reputable breeder.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

If you decide to go the rescue route, be prepared to have a very good explanation for why you got rid of your last dog. 

I have a BYB dog that has cost me thousands and thousands of dollars. There are all kinds of threads on why reputable breeders are worth the money- think of it as stacking the deck in your favor. Thinking about what you want in a GSD will be the next step in narrowing down breeders (how active are you? How much drive do you want/can you handle in a dog? Do you plan on doing any sports? Is there a certain "look" that you like?). Good luck!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

julie my red sable was only $400 from a BYB and never had a health problem but she is a little aloof with strangers. rambo was $950 from a BYB and is health problem free and is the sweetest dog to everybody including strangers in the house. i got lucky and wouldn't reccommend my route but you could also pay $2000 and get a dud. my next dog will be from a reputable witha waiting list 'cause i don't want to risk it again. i got lucky 2 times and my luck is sure to run out.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm now at the point where I have gotten dogs from Craigslist, shelter, rescue group and breeder. The most expensive with medical is my dog from the breeder. Even with no known dysplasia in the lines, my pup has severe dysplasia and it will end up causing me thousands. Behaviorally the dog from the rescue needed the most work. Temperament wise, all my dogs have wonderful temperaments. My oldest golden that came from the same breeder as the one with health issues needs to be cloned or something, he is a dream dog all the way around. My GSD from Craigslist has the complete package for a GSD. The GSD from the shelter needed work to get where he is but as he gets older and more mature he is becoming a force not to be reckoned with(in a good way) 

So on the end it's 50/50 shot. The best breeder in the world can't predict medical issues and even if it's never happened in their lines it doesn't mean it can't happen. If I get a dog with medical issues that has a guarantee I don't think I would want a replacement puppy or to return the one I have, so the guarantee means nothing to me. 

Temperament and health are important and most health things can be fixed and it can be costly, but the temperament at best can only be managed if it becomes an issue, it doesn't go away. 

My next dog is coming from a breeder and even though they have a guarantee and no known health issues, they do know stuff can happen that they can't predict. I like the honesty that they had with me and we both understand things can happen. If they told me there was absolutely no way this or that could happen I would run, as fast as I could


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

wow this is like a commercial now LOL everyone ends the post with " next time i will get my puppy from a reputable breeder "


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> wow this is like a commercial now LOL everyone ends the post with " next time i will get my puppy from a reputable breeder "


Funny, it does! My first GSD was byb, many problems. My second, Fritz was reputable breeder, so far so good! My next, if there is one, will be a rescue. I figure my age will play a role in that..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

llombardo said:


> So on the end it's 50/50 shot. The best breeder in the world can't predict medical issues and even if it's never happened in their lines it doesn't mean it can't happen. If I get a dog with medical issues that has a guarantee I don't think I would want a replacement puppy or to return the one I have, so the guarantee means nothing to me.


I wouldn't say going with a breeder is a 50/50 shot at all. With genetics in the mix there is always a chance of a problem or issue occurring. But at least with a 'responsible' breeder at the helm you know they will learn from the issue (what's in their lines/sires lines) even clearer and CONTINUE to work on improving them and making the best dogs they can with the information they have. 

So while maybe I do end up with a dog who's hips don't pass OFA, this is vital information to my breeder who WANTS it and will USE it to continue to improve the hips in their lines. 

I'm with those that are saying to RESEARCH and find a breeder who's goal are the same as yours for what a GSD should be. It's not about $$$$$, as in 'the more I pay the better the dog' exactly. You could end up with a fantastic dog from a great breeder at a cost closer to $1000. Have you seen this yet --->click this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html the best breeders want the best owners for their dogs (btw, lifetime owners, so make sure you won't have to give this dog away  ) and the more we know when talking to them, the more likely they will consider us for one of their puppies.

Otherwise, starting to locate rescues and other links to older dogs is the way to go. The puppy thing is HARD and takes tons of time (specially with a GSD) so if you get a dog out of the puppy stages things can be so much easier.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I wouldn't say going with a breeder is a 50/50 shot at all. With genetics in the mix there is always a chance of a problem or issue occurring. But at least with a 'responsible' breeder at the helm you know they will learn from the issue (what's in their lines/sires lines) even clearer and CONTINUE to work on improving them and making the best dogs they can with the information they have.
> 
> So while maybe I do end up with a dog who's hips don't pass OFA, this is vital information to my breeder who WANTS it and will USE it to continue to improve the hips in their lines.
> 
> ...


I'm just basing my thoughts off of my personal experience. I have two dogs that came from the same place, same everything and one with severe dysplasia. At this point no other dogs in the litter or ever have had it. I'm seriously doubting genetics at the moment because in my case and it might be rare it did happen. It never crossed my mind to rehome or euthanize the dog because I'm a life long owner. I cried when I saw his X-rays and it's really just unexplainable because it's not genetics IMO. So all I'm saying is it stinks to be the person that has the dog with the problem to help the breed. Really in my situation I don't even know how it would help. When I picked my breeder for my next dog we both agree things can happen and never say never. Now if I talk to another breeder and they tell me that it's not in the lines and refuse to believe it can happen I would be real hesitant on their over confidence level because I know it can. Getting an adult dog that is already cleared is a very good way to go for those that worry about these things. That is all I'm saying. I am definitely not anti breeder and I have dealt with two very recently that are very knowledgeable and just good people


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah if we're playing anecdotal evidence, then 50/50 is not fair. I'm 0 for 4 as far as genetic issues having a major effect on the health or behavior of my dogs from breeders. No hip or elbow dysplasia, no allergies, no EPI, SIBO, temperaments all as known or expected. I have one dog with a TV but it has so far had no effect on his health and performance (dog has over 25 titles) and I have another dog with a "kink" in his tail but it had no effect when I showed him for a VP rating when he was 6 months old and he's a sport/pet dog anyway.

If we're debating how not to end up with a dog that has a poor temperament and/or things like hip dysplasia, IMO it's not a discussion of breeder vs. rescue but not getting an 8 week old dog. If you want guarantees about those things, just don't buy puppies. My two rescues are also healthy, nice dogs but I got them both over a year old so I knew what I was getting as far as temperament and health.

Just because a health issue pops up in a dog from a breeder doesn't make the odds 50/50, it may be more like 95/5 that dog randomly got HD.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Yeah if we're playing anecdotal evidence, then 50/50 is not fair. I'm 0 for 4 as far as genetic issues having a major effect on the health or behavior of my dogs from breeders. No hip or elbow dysplasia, no allergies, no EPI, SIBO, temperaments all as known or expected. I have one dog with a TV but it has so far had no effect on his health and performance (dog has over 25 titles) and I have another dog with a "kink" in his tail but it had no effect when I showed him for a VP rating when he was 6 months old and he's a sport/pet dog anyway.
> 
> If we're debating how not to end up with a dog that has a poor temperament and/or things like hip dysplasia, IMO it's not a discussion of breeder vs. rescue but not getting an 8 week old dog. If you want guarantees about those things, just don't buy puppies. My two rescues are also healthy, nice dogs but I got them both over a year old so I knew what I was getting as far as temperament and health.
> 
> Just because a health issue pops up in a dog from a breeder doesn't make the odds 50/50, it may be more like 95/5 that dog randomly got HD.


I strongly agree with this. I don't want people to get the wrong impression. There are wonderful breeders out there but even they can't predict science. As a person buying the puppy they need to understand this. People here most likely do but someone just starting out might think that no matter what they are getting a perfect dog, those are the people that might get slightly aggravated and give up on the dog. This is not directed at anyone in particular but just what I have observed. I couldn never be a breeder and have to pick the perfect home, that alone is a full time job


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a dog from a breeder I paid over $2K for. He is absolutely priceless to me. I would not sell him for a million dollars. He is everything I wanted and even more things I didn't realize until later that I wanted  He's such a great dog, I'm most likely not getting another GSD after he passes. I feel I got exactly what I wanted, exactly what I paid for. Granted I have put so much effort into my dog so it's not just a fluke he's turned out the way he has, but that's why I got him (for constant companionship, training, work, competition). I have never for one second regretted getting a dog from a breeder or paying what I paid.

I also have a rescue dog, a dog I was given (for free) from a person doing rescue (dog is not from an actual rescue but was pulled from a shelter on her euth date), and I've been given an adult purebred from a breeder (for free). I've taken in an 11 year old dog off Craigslist. I have a puppy that was "free" because I co-bred the litter. I pretty much run the gamut of sources for dogs and what I've paid, everything from free to $2K+. 

For anyone new to getting a dog I would say just do what works for your family and your lifestyle. If you are picky about pedigree, want known information about healthin the lines, want to choose a certain color, size, gender...by all means find a reputable breeder. If you don't want to deal with a puppy, or want more of a guarantee about health and temperament, are less picky about color, size, etc....then look at rescue dogs 1-2 years or older and you will know what you are getting as far as temperament and many health issues (not all since some crop up later, in which case if that worries you, go to a breeder who can give you information on the health of their lines).


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

LoveEcho said:


> If you decide to go the rescue route, be prepared to have a very good explanation for why you got rid of your last dog.
> 
> I have a BYB dog that has cost me thousands and thousands of dollars. There are all kinds of threads on why reputable breeders are worth the money- think of it as stacking the deck in your favor. Thinking about what you want in a GSD will be the next step in narrowing down breeders (how active are you? How much drive do you want/can you handle in a dog? Do you plan on doing any sports? Is there a certain "look" that you like?). Good luck!


the reason i got rid of rocky is because i was living in a small townhouse ... rocky got very big and i felt that he needed a big yard and house. plus i was neglecting him because of my lifestyle and work. 

things have changed now. 1) i am buying a big house with a yard in a ok neighborhood. so i need a dog for security 

2) my lifestyle have changed and i feel i can give my dog the time he would need.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

lazybones18 said:


> the reason i got rid of rocky is because i was living in a small townhouse ... rocky got very big and i felt that he needed a big yard and house. plus i was neglecting him because of my lifestyle and work.
> 
> things have changed now. 1) i am buying a big house with a yard in a ok neighborhood. so i need a dog for security
> 
> 2) my lifestyle have changed and i feel i can give my dog the time he would need.


Deeper and deeper you dig...lol :laugh:

Put down the shovel...lol :wild:

Get the best you can afford :help: and hope you made the right choice. 

If everything falls apart a second time, whereas the dog get's re-homed a Goldfish or a Hamster should be a strong consideration. Protection; Phooey ! Buy a .45 in Los Angeles, CA you don't need to walk it, feed it or take it to the Vet.. 

SGCSG


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sorry, you lost me at "had to give away, etc." and now you "need a dog for security". buy an alarm system and get a ccw. I can say no more and not be censored by our terrific moderators. as you might guess I have very strong opinions on the subject.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

sehrgutcsg said:


> ...
> If everything falls apart a second time, whereas the dog get's re-homed a Goldfish or a Hamster should be a strong consideration. Protection; Phooey ! Buy a .45 in Los Angeles, CA you don't need to walk it, feed it or take it to the Vet..
> SGCSG





katieliz said:


> sorry, you lost me at "had to give away, etc." and now you "need a dog for security". buy an alarm system and get a ccw. I can say no more and not be censored by our terrific moderators. as you might guess I have very strong opinions on the subject.


Need a *Thank you!* button for these two posts.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

alexg said:


> Need a *Thank you!* button for these two posts.


 I agree. Another dog is not what is needed here.


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

i am getting a dog regardless of some people think. 

anyways - thanks for help  appreciate it 

thread closed


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

scarfish said:


> julie my red sable was only $400 from a BYB and never had a health problem but she is a little aloof with strangers. rambo was $950 from a BYB and is health problem free and is the sweetest dog to everybody including strangers in the house. i got lucky and wouldn't reccommend my route but you could also pay $2000 and get a dud. my next dog will be from a reputable witha waiting list 'cause i don't want to risk it again. i got lucky 2 times and my luck is sure to run out.


I thought you were staunchly pro-rescue.

To the OP - only got this far, but I paid $2500 for my girl. She is worth EVERY penny. She's healthy and stable and a great fit for us.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Who says a caring breeder selling $2k pups wants to put a pup into a home where it will stay until your life changes again? :smirk:

No way in **** I'd sell a puppy to someone who "had to" (read: wanted to) "get rid" of a dog due to lifestyle. Who's in control of your life? Whose responsibility is the dog? Right- the answer is YOU both times. 

If you have a dog, you don't move into places that don't allow them or aren't conducive to their happiness. Dogs are very adaptable. Most of them just want to stay with YOU. To dump them because YOU made choices not in their best interest is not at all going to leave a conscientious breeder with a warm, fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Arc (Aug 3, 2013)

I was in the exact same position as the OP but after a long time having my mind set on going the breeder route, I decided rescue is the best option. The arrogance and paranoia of breeders is a real push away when they act like anyone who wants to keep a dog intact is out to get their business. $500 to keep him in one piece? Really? breeding rights? (see property usage laws for enforceability.) I refuse to give money to people who act like this.

On an off topic note, the vast majority of people here tend to push breeders while modestly or severely condemning other options. This makes me wonder who has a stake or is friends with with someone who would benefit from social manipulation. I found exactly what I want in a local pound and I plan to pick him up this week if everything checks out with him. It will cost me about $120 in fees not including gas, and the remainder of the $2500 I had on my budget will go to either a better fence, IR surveillance system, or my IRA. Remember, breeding is a business. It might be about passion but its also about the bottom line and every penny will be squeezed out. 

Unless you plan on showing or breeding, or have a special case that requires a dog growing up with other animals, keep checking various rescues and pounds in your state, the adoption section of this forum and in time you will get what you want for a fraction of the cost, if not free. There was a wonderful 2y/o GSD in Waco that seem to be in a good home on Craigslist, but I waited too long and he was re-homed already.

Purebreeds are awesome but I learned the hard way to never trust another person, ever. If you drop that kind of money on a breeder, inspect their business in person and find out where their dogs come from, get some customer testimonies, and inspect everything first hand. Put them under the microscope, there are snakes in every business and both sides of this one, even in the rescues.

No one can decide for you what to do, only give you their thoughts.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Arc, do you need a hug?


----------



## Arc (Aug 3, 2013)

Nah, vom Eisenherz, I'll be getting one soon enough, hopefully mid day tomorrow if the pound is open. Lazy workers have been closed since thanksgiving, the entire weekend + normal working hours, six days straight, its been a long stressful wait wondering if he has a clean bill of health or not.

I should add something about Craigslist. I get weightlifting equipment there all the time, its not a bad evil place if you know what your looking for. Anyone selling dogs better be able to produce vaccination receipts for EVERY dog, not just one of them. The parents should be on site, and the owners should have no issue with you inspecting how the animals living conditions and how they were raised. If they have a problem with any of this, pass them up and keep looking.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Through many recent posts, more and more I get a feeling that rescues seem to have sounder dogs than breeders do. That seems odd as most of them will originate from BYBs. They require just as much research and objectivity from potential adopters as breeders do. My experience is that it is much easier to get a pup from a good breeder than as an adult (with many unknowns) from a rescue.


----------



## Arc (Aug 3, 2013)

From what I understand, dogs with temperament issues are killed at pounds rather than being put up for adoption, so it all depends on your local area and how things are run. There are neighboring counties too, they all have their own policies.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> Through many recent posts, more and more I get a feeling that rescues seem to have sounder dogs than breeders do. That seems odd as most of them will originate from BYBs. They require just as much research and objectivity from potential adopters as breeders do. My experience is that it is much easier to get a pup from a good breeder than as an adult (with many unknowns) from a rescue.


My aunt got a Cocker Spaniel through a rescue 18 years ago, they were told he was friendly and good with kids. One day out of no where he jumped up and bite my cousin in her face. When they took him back to the rescue and my aunt told them what he did and that they should disclose that he has bitten and showed them what he did to my cousin's face, the rescue said that they wouldn't because then he wouldn't get adopted out?! My aunt couldn't believe her ears! She actually found out that he had bitten before! 

It was crazy, it was also a long time ago but some rescues and shelters are shady and don't disclose all of the information. I will always take my chances with getting a puppy from a reputable breeder over getting an adult dog from a shelter. I appreciate people that rescue and I am glad that they are out there but I prefer a puppy that has known history/background/genetics.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

vom Eisenherz said:


> Who says a caring breeder selling $2k pups wants to put a pup into a home where it will stay until your life changes again? :smirk:
> 
> No way in **** I'd sell a puppy to someone who "had to" (read: wanted to) "get rid" of a dog due to lifestyle. Who's in control of your life? Whose responsibility is the dog? Right- the answer is YOU both times.
> 
> If you have a dog, you don't move into places that don't allow them or aren't conducive to their happiness. Dogs are very adaptable. Most of them just want to stay with YOU. To dump them because YOU made choices not in their best interest is not at all going to leave a conscientious breeder with a warm, fuzzy feeling.


Okay thank you, I was wondering that.

My breeder asks what happened to prior dogs owned (if any). I just sort of assumed that was a standard question for breeder OR rescue. 

If I ever felt like I couldn't keep my dog for some reason, she'd be my first phone call because she's probably a good source of advice on how to help keep my dog in my home, but I would never expect her to be thrilled with me if I did choose to give the puppy up, and I certainly wouldn't expect her to want to take a chance on selling me another.


LaRen616 said:


> I will always take my chances with getting a puppy from a reputable breeder over getting an adult dog from a shelter. I appreciate people that rescue and I am glad that they are out there but I prefer a puppy that has known history/background/genetics.


Yup. I was told that temperament definitely has a genetic component _and_ there are reasons to believe a good temperament is a recessive trait. I've not done the research to look into that second bit myself, but I thought it was interesting. If that's true, or even somewhat true, that's more than enough for me to go the breeder route each and every time if I wasn't leaning that way anyway.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Arc said:


> * Anyone selling dogs better be able to produce vaccination receipts for EVERY dog, not just one of them.* The parents should be on site, and the owners should have no issue with you inspecting how the animals living conditions and how they were raised. If they have a problem with any of this, pass them up and keep looking.


 

Uh, interesting criteria. You sound very experienced. And very trusting and not to mention optimistic.


----------



## Arc (Aug 3, 2013)

vom Eisenherz said:


> Uh, interesting criteria. You sound very experienced. And very trusting and not to mention optimistic.


While I have never adopted a dog off of craigslist yet, I have been looking there as well, there is a good selection of adult dogs too that people can't keep for one reason or another, especially in college towns.
Its the best I can come up with, though I apologize for being very pessimistic, its a side effect from my previous job. I suppose someone selling on Craigslist could get one pup vaccinated, then push those same papers to every would be buyer trying to claim they are all vaccinated when only one ever was, so it makes sense to ask to see individual papers for every dog.

As for LaRen616, shelters are known to do this. Its disgusting and doesn't help anyone, least of all the dog which more than likely will just be put down by the new owner out here in the South if they attack, rather than returned to the pound, bullets are cheaper than gas.

I'm not sure if they get some kind of incentive to get dogs adopted or not, but it needs to change among other things. Its something I would rather take the experience of others on, rather than learning it the hard way. I will get some good hands on time with the dog before I put my money down this week, hopefully tomorrow since they *should* be open.

This is what was referring to when I said there are snakes on both sides of the business, breeders *and* rescues Always question everything and use your best judgement.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Arc said:


> Nah, vom Eisenherz, I'll be getting one soon enough, hopefully mid day tomorrow if the pound is open. Lazy workers have been closed since thanksgiving, the entire weekend + normal working hours, six days straight, its been a long stressful wait wondering if he has a clean bill of health or not.
> 
> I should add something about Craigslist. I get weightlifting equipment there all the time, its not a bad evil place if you know what your looking for. Anyone selling dogs better be able to produce vaccination receipts for EVERY dog, not just one of them. The parents should be on site, and the owners should have no issue with you inspecting how the animals living conditions and how they were raised. If they have a problem with any of this, pass them up and keep looking.


I got my female off of Craigslist and don't regret it for a second. I was ready to get a pup from a breeder when I found Midnite at the shelter. I bypassed the pup and got him. I feel as strongly about rescue as lots of people feel about breeders. I have my eye on a a particular male I want a pup from and as of now that is what I'm looking at. Dogs that are aggressive or show signs of aggression are put down at the shelter and rescue groups have fosters that can get a decent read on a dog. I don't feel an older dog comes with baggage and I feel quite accomplished as training begins to click and stuff.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

lazybones18 said:


> the reason i got rid of rocky is because i was living in a small townhouse ... rocky got very big....


Well you should know what breed Rocky is before you take him in right ?? Also German shepherd is a large breed that AVG 76 lbs but the male can reach 85-90 lbs pls dont get rid of your GSD just because they " get too big " later on... or maybe " too loud " You know they are working breed ? You actually need to go out with them at least once or twice a day to give them enough exercise . If they somehow don't like to chase balls then you gonna need to run a few miles with them eventually when they are old enough. Do you know they are really mouthy ? do you have the patient ?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

WateryTart said:


> I thought you were staunchly pro-rescue.


negative. i actually hate rescues. i understand wanting the best for dogs but threir criteria is backwards. their first questions are do you have a big backyard, are you married and do you own the home. a single person in an apartment can give a gsd a better life than a married schmuck in the country looking for a dog to be tied to the front of his tool shed. i dont qualify for a rescue but i have the most spoiled dogs in the world. so ill just buy all my dogs.


----------



## lawhyno (Mar 9, 2013)

Depends on the quality of the dog. I've spent more on dogs before and it was worth every penny.


----------



## Arc (Aug 3, 2013)

scarfish said:


> negative. i actually hate rescues. i understand wanting the best for dogs but threir criteria is backwards. their first questions are do you have a big backyard, are you married and do you own the home. a single person in an apartment can give a gsd a better life than a married schmuck in the country looking for a dog to be tied to the front of his tool shed. i dont qualify for a rescue but i have the most spoiled dogs in the world. so ill just buy all my dogs.


If there is one thing the USMC taught me, its how to be a professional BSer, smudge paperwork, and otherwise get what I want. Obviously it has its limits, but know the situation, their resources and what they are willing to check, and what you can and can't get away with. Its a case by case art.


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

why cant people just stick to the subject of the thread ??

i really don't need people's opinion/criticism on weather i am worthy of getting a dog or not. Reason being is you have no idea why and how I re-homed my dog. I have my own LEGITIMATE reasons and i don't owe anyone a explanation. I had another German shepherd for 15 years before ROcky. 

+ people getting all mad about me saying that i need dog for security. all i meant was bark if a stranger steps on the premises. I was NOT planning to leave dog outside alone in the yard to protect the house. 

+ fyi - english is not my first language -

anyways,

i am leaning towards going with a breeder because of health guarantees and i know what i will be getting into ( genetics, temperament etc) . Going to my research before i chose a breeder

Thanks


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Recap from memory. Mods. I am not going to flame today. 

I gave a dog away once. Female, Heavenly "Spirit" Tonca Tubloc (Malamute) 1979 @ 19 years old.* I hate myself, period. * She was left in Mammoth Lakes, CA with a couple who had a giant male Malamute.

This board is comprised of 75% dedicated females and less then 25% single males. It doesn't take much to get their hackles up on GS.com/

I don't need to quote your dialoge. Lifestyle is it... 

*The dog did not fit my lifestyle Mrs. 75%..* 

Wow, you got off easy "Broski." 

I want to wish you the best luck in the World this Holiday Season and even though you closed and re-opened this thread all by yourself, welcome to GS.com/ Ask questions, do not tell on yourself and expect to walk away with all your fur... Not here... lol :smirk:

SGCSG


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Arc said:


> On an off topic note, the vast majority of people here tend to push breeders while modestly or severely condemning other options. This makes me wonder who has a stake or is friends with with someone who would benefit from social manipulation. I found exactly what I want in a local pound and I plan to pick him up this week if everything checks out with him. It will cost me about $120 in fees not including gas, and the remainder of the $2500 I had on my budget will go to either a better fence, IR surveillance system, or my IRA.


I think you'll find that _the vast majority of people here _do not push breeders in general vs a rescue or shelter dog. What the vast majority DO tend to advocate, is IF the OP is set on getting a puppy from a breeder, they spend the extra bucks to get one from a responsible, reputable breeder rather than a BYB, which is where the cheap pup on Craig's List is going to be from. They support good breeding practices, not people who are just tossing any two dogs of the same breed and opposite gender together to create pet puppies, with no care towards health, structure, or temperament. 

Yeah, there's a bias, but it's not the one you claim.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I find it ironic that 2 1/2 yrs ago we were commending this person for doing right by his dog and getting him into rescue. Now, 2.5 YEARS later, we are trashing him for once rehoming his dog for reasons he thought best?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I find it ironic that 2 1/2 yrs ago we were commending this person for doing right by his dog and getting him into rescue. Now, 2.5 YEARS later, we are trashing him for once rehoming his dog for reasons he thought best?


Love the signature...can we assume Jax was born in 2008? Sorry, just had to ask


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. She was not born in 2008


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well from my steller experience, i would opt for a dog from a great breeder. I have 3, my bc is from a breeder who is less then outstanding and two from rescue, 2000.00 next time around sounds good to me.


----------

